# Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?



## Gamer_95 (23. Mai 2010)

*Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Ich habe mal gehört das es bei ASUS erlaubt ist den Kühler einer Grafikkarte zu demontieren.
Stimmt das?
Es ist ja immer ein Streitthema.
Manche Hersteller erlauben es, andere nicht.
Würde mich mal interressieren weil ich mir Heute eine ASUS Matrix 5870 bestellt habe.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Nein, bei ASUS ist es nicht erlaubt den Kühler zu demontieren. Afaik nur bei EVGA.


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Im Luxx stand mal das es bei Zotac und ASUS auch erlaubt ist.
Ich hoffe das hier bald jemand von ASUS antwortet.


----------



## MelevenK[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Hallo miteinander,

die Demontage eines Kühlers ist bei uns erlaubt bzw. bedeutet keinen Verlust der Garantie unter folgenden Bedingungen :

1. Wenn die Karte eingeschickt werden muss, muss der Original Kühler montiert sein 
2. der Defekt ist nicht auf eine unzureichende Kühllösung zurückzuführen
3. der Defekt ist nicht auf die Demontage des Originalkühlers / Montage des 3rd Party Kühlers zurückzuführen.

Gruss

MelevenK


----------



## Zaucher (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

mich würd das jetzt noch bei Zotac intressieren.
Garantieverlust ja oder nein?


----------



## SmOOthr3D (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*



> *Support-Forum von Asus*


----------



## Hendrix !!! (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Es wäre einfacher wen ASUS die leiseste Kühllösung für Grafikarten raus bringt 

dann muss man es nicht selber machen!


----------



## Arikus (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Moin,

ich muss jetzt einfach mal diesen alten angestaubten Thread ausgraben!

Ist die oben getätigte Aussage noch aktuell?


MelevenK[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> die Demontage eines Kühlers ist bei uns erlaubt bzw. bedeutet keinen Verlust der Garantie unter folgenden Bedingungen :
> 
> ...


Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mir eine HD7970 zu kaufen und mache dies von der Garantie auf Kühlerumbau abhängig.
Derzeit läuft bei mir eine GTX 285 seit April 2009 mit Wasserkühlung, damals habe ich EVGA gewählt, da dort die Garantie bei Umbau nicht erlischt.

Zweite Frage wäre noch, wie es bei Übertaktung aussieht, dies ist bei mir selber aber eher nebensächlich, da ich die Karte die ersten 2 Jahre wohl nicht Übertakten werde.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Die Aussage gilt nach wie vor. Das gleiche gilt auch für OC.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Arikus (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Super, danke für die Antwort!

jetzt muss sich nurnoch die Verfügbarkeit bessern und ich kann zuschlagen.


----------



## N3RD C0R3 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

danke "*MelevenK[ASUS]*" eine schöne klare antwort.
Stand nehmlich auch vor dem problem da ich die tage auch noch ne 7970 oder 2x 7950 wen der preis stimmt kaufen werden muss, jedoch definitiv mit wakü betreibe.
jetzt müsste man sich die grakas nur noch ohne kühler kaufen können im single slot design


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Juni 2012)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussage gilt nach wie vor. Das gleiche gilt auch für OC.
> 
> Gruß
> Doktor



Soo ich wärme diesen Thread nochmal auf. Könnte die Aussage bezüglich OC etwas präzisiert werden? Kaufe mir nun nach der (lauten) EVGA wohl eine Asus DCU2.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Wenn du die Karte durch OC in die ewigen Jagdgründe schickst hast du keinen Anspruch auf Garantie. Reicht das oder möchtest du etwas anderes in Erfahrung bringen? 

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Juni 2012)

Kann man denn überhaupt feststellen, ob das Ableben an OC lag oder nicht? Prinzipiell reicht mir die Leistung bisher ja dicke, aber wer weiß was in 2 Jahren ist...


----------



## constantinosand (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

und wie ist es nun bei den anderen herstellern ?

EVGA

Zotac


----------



## Arikus (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Das musst du im ensprechenden Thread / Forum fragen.
Hier ist das ASUS Supportforum, da wird dir der Support nicht bei Konkurrenzfragen weiterhelfen.


----------



## constantinosand (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

oh, ich wusste garnich wo ich bin


k&m computer verkauft ua auch retourenware von asus grafikkarte als *gebrauchtware mit einer 2 jährigen garantie*

gilt das, dass der kühlerumbau bei asus karten nicht die garantie beinflusst, hier auch ?

ich frage hier nach, den der k&m computer support konnte mit diese frage nicht vollstöndig beantworten


----------



## dragonlort (27. Juli 2012)

Ich meine das macht nur evga mit der Garantie 
Also wen du eine Grafikkarte von evga hast und du den kühler wechseln tust bleibt die Garantie erhalten,aber wen du von asus eine hast und das machst ist die Garantie weg.
Wen ich falsch liege sagt es mir.


----------



## constantinosand (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

soweit ich das letzte hier im forum gelesen hab (hab grad nich den link parat) wurde von asus bestätigt, dass die auch die garantie in diesem fall nich unterbinden

des könnte vielleicht weiterhelfen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ller-geben-trotz-kuehlerwechsel-garantie.html


----------



## Yaki (4. August 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

gilt das ganze eig auch bei Mainboards, also wenn man den Chipsatzkühler gegen ne Wakü tauscht?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (6. August 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*



Yaki schrieb:


> gilt das ganze eig auch bei Mainboards, also wenn man den Chipsatzkühler gegen ne Wakü tauscht?


 
Gilt in dem Fall auch für MBs.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Jenny18bgh (8. August 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Das ist schon sehr gut zu wissen


----------



## constantinosand (10. August 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

was sag ich meinem *händler*, wenn er davon *nichts wissen will*?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (10. August 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Du kannst deinen Händler dann nur bitten die Karte auf Kulanz direkt an uns weiterzuleiten. Die Überprüfung kostet ja nichts und daher entstehen dem Händler ja keine Kosten. Das einzige wäre evtl. der Versand in das RMA Zentrum. Aber da kann man dem Händler ja anbieten die Versandkosten zu übernehmen.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## constantinosand (10. August 2012)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

*vielen dank*, hört sich sehr gut an


----------



## KingBeike (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Gilt die Aussage derzeit noch?

Ich habe eine Asus R9 280x und genau wie bei der 7950 ist mir die IDLE Lautstärke einfach noch zu hoch. Die Lüfter könnten im IDLE auch ausgehen von dem Temps her, aber das kann ja leider kein Tool.
Unter Last bin ich aber absolut begeistert 
Ohne Grafikkarte ist der PC lautlos im IDLE.

Kann ich "gefahrlos" einen eigenen Kühler verbauen und habe immer noch Garantie, solange dadurch die Karte nicht beschädigt wurde?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*



KingBeike schrieb:


> Gilt die Aussage derzeit noch?


 
An der Aussage hat sich nichts geändert. 

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Pitfall (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Ich hätte da eine Frage, welche WLP wird von Asus verwendet und welche wird empfohlen, wenn man die WLP tauschen würde?


----------



## Chimera (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*



Pitfall schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine Frage, welche WLP wird von Asus verwendet und welche wird empfohlen, wenn man die WLP tauschen würde?




Egal welche high-end Paste du nimmst, (fast) jede ist besser als die 08/15 Paste die praktisch alle (->mir ist jedenfalls in all den Jahren nicht ein Hersteller vor die Linse gekommen, der ne wirklich hochwertige Paste verwendete) Hersteller verwenden  Bei meiner Mini 760 machte der Tausch von der Asus Pampe zur MX-4 unter Volllast aber keinen so grossen Unterschied, waren nur max. 5°C. Mehr war bei der ENGTS450 DirectCU zu holen, da Asus dort wohl Kerzenwachs (nee, war schon WLP, aber war hart wie Kerzenwachs) in grosser Menge aufgebracht hatte: nach dem Wechsel auf die Prolimatech PK-1 waren unter Last bis zu 10°C Unterschied. Lag aber auch daran, dass ab Werk ne so krasse Schicht drauf war, dass da sicher einiges verschenkt wurde.
Fazit: wenn es dir die paar Grad wert ist, kannst du jede gute Paste verwenden, sei es ne Prolimatech PK-1/PK-2/PK-3, Arctic MX-2/MX-4, usw. Die guten Pasten schenken sich nicht viel. Nur eben, darfst nicht unbedingt damit rechnen, dass du danach 20-30°C bessere Tempis hast, vielleicht sind es nur 0,1°C oder 1°C oder 5°C oder mehr, aber eben nicht so extrem viel. Ausser auch du hast ne Karte erwischt, wo sie ab Werk ne viel zu dicke Schicht raufgepappt haben (war übrigens bei meiner XFX HD7770 auch so: ne 1mm dicke Schicht auf der GPU, welche am Rand des kleinen Chips schön hervorquoll durch den Kühlerdruck  ), dann kann es gut was bringen


----------



## Steveline (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*



MelevenK[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> die Demontage eines Kühlers ist bei uns erlaubt bzw. bedeutet keinen Verlust der Garantie unter folgenden Bedingungen :
> 
> ...



Hat diese Aussage noch immer Bestand?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*



Steveline schrieb:


> Hat diese Aussage noch immer Bestand?



Ja!

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Samy355 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

Gilt dies immer noch , insbesondere bei der Strix 970 GTX ? Denn hier sitzt ein Siegelaufkleber auf einer der Kühlerschrauben welches bei Demontage zwingend zerstört werden muß/wird.

MfG Samy


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (29. September 2015)

*AW: Demontage von GraKa Kühler=Garantieverlust?*

In den letzten drei Monaten hat sich an dieser Aussage natürlich nichts geändert.

Gruß
Doktor


----------

